# Goats Won't Eat New Bag of Feed



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Not too long ago I started feeding Noble Goat Dairy Parlor 16 and just bought a new bag this past week. The goats have been very happy with it... until last night when I fed from the new bag... They all acted like I was trying to poison them!!! None of them would eat more than a few bites. 

I am going to call the feed store in a few minutes but was wondering if anyone else has had this sort of problem with feeds? 

BTW, the feed from the new bag looks and smells fine to me. For the feed store to replace it, they have to order it and it won't be there until Wednesdays. So I have to order it a week in advance of when I am going to need it as they don't keep it in stock. Guess I'm the only one using it around here.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Purina changes ingredients in feeds depending on what is cheapest etc. Each bag can be completely different feed. It's best to always have some of the old bag to mix with the new each time. This time of year they always change the molasses from powdered to liquid.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow I did not know that.... but the goats apparently did! They love molasses tho, I can't imagine them turning any of it down! lol 

I called the feed store, of course they can't do anything about it today, but they are going to try to get another bag from a different lot number and see if that makes any difference. 

So I won't know until Wednesday if a bag from a different lot number will make any difference. If not, I guess I'm on the hunt for another goat feed. 

Goathiker, I usually do have some left from the previous bag but it didn't work out that way this time.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine did this when I was feeding Purina for a short time (coupons). They do change their ingredients/formula often and mine would do the "NO WAY AM I EATING THIS!"

The feed I use and have used since the early 70's has an ingredient change in the fall (harvest time) and the goats will get picky when that happens for a few days, until they realize that I am not playing their games.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

cheyenne said:


> ...but was wondering if anyone else has had this sort of problem with feeds?


No, but I refuse to buy anything that bears the Purina label.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Our Purina plant sits just below a raised area of the highway. A couple years ago they had a single worker checking the silos. He fell from the top of one tall one to the smaller one beside it. No safety equipment, no helmet, harness, or safety line. His body laid on the silo until a passing motorist called in a complaint. He had died on impact and nobody missed him...He had been there at least 5 hours.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, that is pathetic!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, how do you not notice that a coworker is gone that long. And shame on Purina for even allowing 1 person to do that.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, that's horrible... I was using Purina, but was going to switch over to Nutrena brand, then came a great deal on spent brewery grain, so I'm going to be feeding that and alfalfa pellets.. After hearing that story Goathiker.... No more Purina for me....


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

The first time I had to get a new bag of sweetfeed for my girls, same exact brand, they turned their noses up to it too. I gave them a cup in the morning and when I went to give them some at night it was still in there bowl from the morning. I wondered the same thing, is there something wrong with this new bag..... It only took a day of me not giving them any sweetfeed for them to start eating it again. Little stinkers.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad Im switching ! Geez :angry::angry::angry:

I'm so mad about them switching the ingredients or quality of and Im certainly livid about how they cherish their co workers !

Not good , not good at all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never been a fan of them and this backs it up all the more!
That's awful! 

I like using Blue Seal  and the people are so nice  any problems we have they always take care of it


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I noticed my girls wouldnt be so interested in their grain sometimes and thought that was quite odd , but never paid to much attention to it cause I knew they were OK. How horrible of me not to even think about something being off with the food  I checked it to make sure it wasnt spoiled but thats about it. Im so sick about this ! Im feeding Purina Noble now , I got them off the Chow. Next Im mixing my own grain , I have all the ingredients , all I have to do is go slow and let them get used to the change. Oh my , am I ever glad I read this thread !
And , am I ever glad to be part of this wonderful family


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The problem is that you also need to check out if the feed is being milled by Purina. Purina mills many feeds for other companies. Land O Lakes is one of them. Stopped using Purina products when Land O Lakes feed killed a whole lot of alpacas and Purina wouldn't admit they did wrong.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know they make Dumor feeds for TSC too..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG Karen , I had no idea ! That is so awful 
Do you know what exactly happened ? 
How sick !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh the thought of what could have happened to my babies 
Ugh , my minerals are Purina too :doh::veryangry:
Geez :GAAH::mecry:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A chicken dewormer was put into the alpaca feed. It affected their hearts and they had heart attacks. This happened quite a few years ago.

Found out that it happened on a more frequent basis than is known. But chickens and rabbits, etc are much cheaper and Purina easily paid people for their losses. Purina didn't like how much they were expected to pay out for alpacas. So there was a big lawsuit. The whole thing left a bad taste in my mouth so I stay away from Purina and Land O Lakes products.

I was lucky and wasn't affected personally but had friends who lost alpacas.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! Poor things  
Did Purina eventually pay ? OMG !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes they did. They settled out of court with some and went to court with others.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , Im glad they paid , but that is no consolation to the loss of life of people's beloved animals 
What a darn shame !


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow... just goes to show you how corrupt big corporations are. 

I was looking at the Dumor feeds at TSC online. I would have to drive 30+ miles out of my way to another town and pay $3 more per bag of feed to switch but out of the 3 feed stores we have in town, Purina was the best one with the most kinds of goat feed to choose from... 

Winter coming on would be a worry too, I would have to stock up rather than buy as I need it. 

Maybe I'll just keep them on the sweet feed for now. At least I've never had them turn that one down. :thinking:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

cheyenne said:


> Wow... just goes to show you how corrupt big corporations are. I was looking at the Dumor feeds at TSC online. I would have to drive 30+ miles out of my way to another town and pay $3 more per bag of feed to switch but out of the 3 feed stores we have in town, Purina was the best one with the most kinds of goat feed to choose from... Winter coming on would be a worry too, I would have to stock up rather than buy as I need it. Maybe I'll just keep them on the sweet feed for now. At least I've never had them turn that one down. :thinking:


Dumor is made by Purina.. I had my boys on it... I switched them to Blue Seal with my does..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Purina is all that's available here


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Duh! I did not know that! I just did a google search for Blue Seal... got a good laugh out of it too! :lol: Here's why...

Upper left side of page it has a drop menu for you to *select the species*. The choices are:

Backyard Animals
Caged Bird
Cat
Dog
Horse
*Lawn Care (!?!?!?!?)*
Poultry
Speciaty
Wild Bird
Wildlife and Native Game

*BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! Lawn Care SURELY must mean goats, right?????* :slapfloor:


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

No Blue Seal dealers around here... figures....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

cheyenne said:


> Duh! I did not know that! I just did a google search for Blue Seal... got a good laugh out of it too! :lol: Here's why... Upper left side of page it has a drop menu for you to select the species. The choices are: Backyard Animals Caged Bird Cat Dog Horse Lawn Care (!?!?!?!?) Poultry Speciaty Wild Bird Wildlife and Native Game BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! Lawn Care SURELY must mean goats, right????? :slapfloor:


ROFL!! That's too funny!! :ROFL: never noticed that :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

cheyenne said:


> No Blue Seal dealers around here... figures....


That's a bummer.. I think it's a New England/East Coats based company... IDK if you have a Kent Feeds near you?? They distribute Blue Seal..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sidney, does this look like something you'd like?
*Ingredients*

Soybean Seed Coats, Oats, Barley, Dried Beet Pulp, Flax Seed, Soybean Meal, Cane Molasses, Vegetable Oil, Monocalcium/Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Live Yeast Culture, Monosodium Phosphate, l-Lysine, Natural and Artificial Flavorings, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Choline Chloride Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Selenium Yeast, Sodium Selenite, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, d-Biotin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid Supplement, Cobalt Sulfate, Potassium Iodide.

The Alltech mineral and yeast pack in these feeds is wonderful. This is milled in Spokane.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Or this?

Barley, Oats, Corn, Soybean Meal, Flax Seed, Cane Molasses, Vegetable Oil, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Chloride, Monocalcium/Dicalcium Phosphate, Live Yeast Culture, L Lysine, Monosodium Phosphate, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Selenium Yeast, Sodium Selenite, Choline Chloride Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, d-Biotin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid Supplement, Cobalt Sulfate, Potassium lodide.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

What are those feeds? Curious?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

LMF horse feeds...Much much higher quality than by-product goat feeds.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

You know, all this feed stuff still kinda confuses me, but as long as the feed is quality and good for show goats/milking goats and just keeping weight on them it's good with me.. Lol.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Like this...The first 3 or 4 ingredients are the main things in the food. Usually the first 3 are the bulk of it. So...

LMF Preformance (G)
Soybean Seed Coats, Oats, Barley, Dried Beet Pulp, Flax Seed, Soybean Meal, Cane Molasses, Vegetable Oil, Monocalcium/Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Live Yeast Culture, Monosodium Phosphate, l-Lysine, Natural and Artificial Flavorings, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Choline Chloride Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Selenium Yeast, Sodium Selenite, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, d-Biotin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid Supplement, Cobalt Sulfate, Potassium Iodide.

Purina Enrich 32
*Ingredients:* 
Plant Protein Products, Processed Grain By-Products, Calcium Carbonate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Molasses Products, Forage Products, Soybean Oil, Salt, Thiamine, Magnesium Oxide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Lysine, Calcium Lignin Sulfonate, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Pantothenate, Zinc Oxide, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Cobalt Carbonate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Chloride, Sodium Selenite.

What are the main ingredients of the LMF? Soybean pods, Oats, Barley, beet pulp, okay that was easy.
What are the main ingredients of the Purina? Plant protein products, processed grain by-products, Calcium Carbonate...
Plant protein products=Any part of a plant that contains protein. 
processed grain by-products=whatever is left over after making bio-diesel, ethanol, beer, oatmeal, flour, etc.
What's in the Purina???? I don't know, I wonder if they do?

The minerals
LMF has this word after a lot of their minerals, Proteinate, this means natural plant based minerals that are highly available to the animals body. 
Sodium Selenite This is organic selenium yeast. It is better used by the animal and not poisonous like the chemical type.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I found a dealer in Sumner... I think I'll check it out. Would it be too much to slowly mix with the spent grain? I do feed alfalfa and beet pulp pellets as well.(just started the beet pulp actually) 
I just wanted a little more substance for my clan. Spent grain is good protein wise, but I've heard of calcium deficiency in goats who've been on it. I do use the manna pro minerals, which has calcium....so maybe that would be enough...


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

goathiker said:


> LMF horse feeds...Much much higher quality than by-product goat feeds.


No LMF feed dealers around here either


----------

